# Yearly Salary, Hourly Wages, etc.



## tshanks

I am working on a project and wanted to know what technicians are getting paid nowadays...

1. Yearly Salary?
2. If you're paid hourly, how much?
3. Do you get a commission on your labor or sales or both, if so, how much?
4. How much do you charge hourly on-site tech work?
5. How much do you charge hourly for in-store tech work?

Additional Comments?


----------



## geek73

Ok your asking us men to give you our yearly Salary lol..

1) Over 50k a year.. Only because I have a Bachelors In Computer Science Emphasis in Business Management..
2)I get paid Salary
3) Not at my "real job"
4) I do not charge by the hour when repairing PC's I do an over the phone estimate. I do not include gas or mileage. If I was to Say install Windows and all drivers It would be around 75 bucks.
If I build a pc for someone I let them know what the cost is and I charge 200.00 for my labor. I include for free a 2 year warranty on parts and labor..
But once I get better known in my community I might charge more since I am pretty new to this area. I do believe though the free warranty will always be my selling point as all the parts are warrantied and they should get that for free as well.


----------



## deleted24062011

I am working on a project and wanted to know what technicians are getting paid nowadays...

1. Yearly Salary? under 24,000
2. If you're paid hourly, how much? right under 13 per hr
3. Do you get a commission on your labor or sales or both, if so, how much? nope
4. How much do you charge hourly on-site tech work? nothing i get a flat rate per hr. i work 37.5 hrs per week. if i have to go out to sites i get paid mileage for it. 
5. How much do you charge hourly for in-store tech work? as much crap as i put up with i wish i could charge these damn people.


----------

